# General pump question



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

Got a new pump for my old Honda motor, it is a General ,there is a outlet(think it is labelled bypass) as I recall my old Cat pump had a rubber bypass hose on it ,but I have no idea where this hose would end up.Any idea where is it supposed to go? Thank You kindly


----------

